# Chicks can't walk?



## ChickEnvy (May 25, 2013)

I everyone, I just hatched three beautiful D'Uccle chicks and they are not standing up, but sitting on their haunches. Has anyone experienced this before? What can I do to help them stand? It's not splayed leg, they just sit and scoot around.. I've hatched a 100 chicks and have never seen this before. I suspect it to be genetic, since they all have it and I hatched three other chicks of a different breed and they are fine. I am thinking of a sling of some sort? I also have them on probiotics and vitamins, hoping that will help.. 

Any advise is welcome! Thanks, Diane.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## ChickEnvy (May 25, 2013)

robin416 said:


> How old are they?


. They are 8 hrs old. I put them in with the other chicks to see if they needed to see how they walk and I think it's helping. One did take a few steps. It's like they don't know to stand up straight.. Poor things..


----------



## ChickEnvy (May 25, 2013)

ChickEnvy said:


> . They are 8 hrs old. I put them in with the other chicks to see if they needed to see how they walk and I think it's helping. One did take a few steps. It's like they don't know to stand up straight.. Poor things..


. It's like there feet are two big and they don't have function in their legs yet.. It just may take some time?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At 8 hours there really is nothing to be worried about. I've seen it take three days for chicks to get their feet under them. A lot depends on how much energy was expended getting hatched. After day two, I begin to worry, at day three most of the time they are up and doing what they need to do.


----------



## ChickEnvy (May 25, 2013)

robin416 said:


> At 8 hours there really is nothing to be worried about. I've seen it take three days for chicks to get their feet under them. A lot depends on how much energy was expended getting hatched. After day two, I begin to worry, at day three most of the time they are up and doing what they need to do.


 yep, that's what it is, two are now up walking and one no so much, but they are doing better. I had never seen it take so long, but it could be my inexperience with the D'Uccles. I'm glad they are doing better, as they are rare colors - 1 blue porcelain and two black mottled. Thanks for the input!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know how often you allow a hen to hatch her own chicks but if you think about it, we don't see them for at least 24 hours after they hatch. The only way to know there is a new chick under there is to hear it talking.


----------

